# How Long



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just removed my Barred rock Hens frim A RIR Roo. I put them with a Barred Roo. How long before i could hatch eggs from the Barred roo? Thanks


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here you go:
http://msucares.com/poultry/reproductions/poultry_long_hens.html


----------

